# Sleepy Hollow



## BDBoop

Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!


----------



## hjmick

It has potential, it is still too early for me to make the call. The Headless Horseman with a shotgun and machine gun, they should probably rethink that...


----------



## BDBoop

hjmick said:


> It has potential, it is still too early for me to make the call. The Headless Horseman with a shotgun and machine gun, they should probably rethink that...



I like Ichabod, he's doing a great job. The lieutenant (Orlando Jones) is doing just a titch too much scenery chewing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I had fun with it.

The Horseman as Death on a White Horse is something the social traditionalists will eat up for sure.


----------



## BDBoop

I hope they do a little more with the humor of finding  yourself in another century.


----------



## Noomi

It was on after 'Under The Dome' but it was on too late so I didn't watch it. My parents did, and I think they enjoyed it.


----------



## BDBoop

I was watching the preview for the second episode, and I said "Call Sam and Dean, they'll know what to do!!"


----------



## Gracie

I'm still not too sure about it. Kinda cheesy except for Icabod. He is cool and is playing the part very well.

I don't know if I will watch it again or not. I have to ponder it. Seemed kind of soap opera-ish....but at least it doesn't have any damn stupid zombies. I am SO SICK of the zombie fad. Enough already.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm the same with vampires. I went through this big phase where I was only reading urban fantasy ... man, if that didn't get old.


----------



## Ernie S.

I'll watch it again.

Speaking of under the dome. Why do we have to wait til next summer for someone to off Big Jim?


----------



## Gracie

Vampires are still ok with me...if they are more like Viktor in Underworld. These pale wimpy looking male vampires lately are gross.


----------



## Noomi

Ernie S. said:


> I'll watch it again.
> 
> Speaking of under the dome. Why do we have to wait til next summer for someone to off Big Jim?



I don't want to wait until next year either. I want to know what happens NOW!


----------



## Gracie

I never watched Under The Dome. Couldn't even get into the book after the first few chapters so I figured the tv show wouldn't interest me either.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> I never watched Under The Dome. Couldn't even get into the book after the first few chapters so I figured the tv show wouldn't interest me either.



I haven't been interested in the book but the TV show is awesome.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> Vampires are still ok with me...if they are more like Viktor in Underworld. These pale wimpy looking male vampires lately are gross.



True Blood is okay with me. I <3 Underworld!! Michael Sheen is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ernie S. said:


> I'll watch it again.
> 
> Speaking of under the dome. Why do we have to wait til next summer for someone to off Big Jim?



Because CBS, being the programming geniuses they are, only ordered it as filler for the summer season.


----------



## BDBoop

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll watch it again.
> 
> Speaking of under the dome. Why do we have to wait til next summer for someone to off Big Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because CBS, being the programming geniuses they are, only ordered it as filler for the summer season.
Click to expand...


At least they're not as bad as NBC. "Oh, look! Everybody loves the new show.

Let's cancel it, and drink of their tears."


----------



## Gracie

I wish they would bring back Frasier. All original cast. But I can't see them wanting to do it since they all have moved on.

Better yet...M.A.S.H. With new actors playing the same parts as the originals.


----------



## BDBoop

One of my favorites.

"I will not carry a gun, Frank. When I got thrown into this war I had a clear understanding with the Pentagon: no guns. I'll carry your books, I'll carry a torch, I'll carry a tune, I'll carry on, carry over, carry forward, Cary Grant, cash and carry, carry me back to Old Virginia, I'll even 'hari kari' if you show me how, but I will not carry a gun!"


----------



## hjmick

If you read _Under the Dome_, you wouldn't be watching the series...


Now, back to your regularly scheduled thread...


_Sleepy Hollow..._


----------



## JakeStarkey

Gracie said:


> I'm still not too sure about it. Kinda cheesy except for Icabod. He is cool and is playing the part very well.
> 
> I don't know if I will watch it again or not. I have to ponder it. Seemed kind of soap opera-ish....but at least it doesn't have any damn stupid zombies. I am SO SICK of the zombie fad. Enough already.



Don't watch Grimm then, cause our hero has been turned into a kidnapped zombie.


----------



## BDBoop

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not too sure about it. Kinda cheesy except for Icabod. He is cool and is playing the part very well.
> 
> I don't know if I will watch it again or not. I have to ponder it. Seemed kind of soap opera-ish....but at least it doesn't have any damn stupid zombies. I am SO SICK of the zombie fad. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch Grimm then, cause our hero has been turned into a kidnapped zombie.
Click to expand...


Dangit! I was going to check that one out.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sleepy Hollow looks like it will turn out to be a good show.  However, a lot of good shows get cancelled.


----------



## hjmick

Katzndogz said:


> Sleepy Hollow looks like it will turn out to be a good show.  However, a lot of good shows get cancelled.




See: _Firefly_...


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> I'm the same with vampires. I went through this big phase where I was only reading urban fantasy ... man, if that didn't get old.



watch it.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not too sure about it. Kinda cheesy except for Icabod. He is cool and is playing the part very well.
> 
> I don't know if I will watch it again or not. I have to ponder it. Seemed kind of soap opera-ish....but at least it doesn't have any damn stupid zombies. I am SO SICK of the zombie fad. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch Grimm then, cause our hero has been turned into a kidnapped zombie.
Click to expand...


until the first 15 minutes of the new season...


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not too sure about it. Kinda cheesy except for Icabod. He is cool and is playing the part very well.
> 
> I don't know if I will watch it again or not. I have to ponder it. Seemed kind of soap opera-ish....but at least it doesn't have any damn stupid zombies. I am SO SICK of the zombie fad. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch Grimm then, cause our hero has been turned into a kidnapped zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dangit! I was going to check that one out.
Click to expand...


check it out....you will like it....


----------



## Harry Dresden

hjmick said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Hollow looks like it will turn out to be a good show.  However, a lot of good shows get cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See: _Firefly_...
Click to expand...

See:"Farscape"....


----------



## peach174

I watched it and thought it was pretty good.

I like the imaginative way they the put three stories together of Sleepy Hollow, America's Founders  end times sign when they signed the Constitution and Revelation.

It starts out with Ichabod in 1781 then he goes to the future.
Yet they keep saying it was 250 years ago.
If it's set in our time that would be 232 years not 250.
So it seems that the time is set in 2031.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yup, it's pre-rapture head hunting Horseman on the white horse of death seek the Two Witnesses.

Interesting twist, for sure.


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same with vampires. I went through this big phase where I was only reading urban fantasy ... man, if that didn't get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch it.....
Click to expand...


Hey now!! Not all aspiring writers are on a par with Butcher.


----------



## BDBoop

I thought tonight's episode held up quite well.


----------



## dblack

BDBoop said:


> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!



The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> Vampires are still ok with me...if they are more like Viktor in Underworld. These pale wimpy looking male vampires lately are gross.



Yup.....whimpy.....


----------



## Gracie

I'm gonna watch it again tonight..just to see if I get interested. I really like the guy playing icabod. He is a good actor and brings enough humor into it to be kinda cool. Whether it remains cool enough to keep me tuned in remains to be seen.


----------



## Gracie

Ok. It now has my attention. I will watch it again next week.


----------



## BDBoop

dblack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the series now in it's second week on TV?


----------



## BDBoop

I kinda had hopes 



Spoiler: Not if you haven't watched it yet.



that witch would survive, she could have wreaked some serious havoc.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BDBoop said:


> I kinda had hopes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not if you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> that witch would survive, she could have wreaked some serious havoc.



What makes you think it is over? After all, there is a 



Spoiler: SPOILER



dead cop running around.


----------



## BDBoop

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda had hopes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not if you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> that witch would survive, she could have wreaked some serious havoc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it is over? After all, there is a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> dead cop running around.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: only if you have already watched epi 2 of s1.



Yes, but she was vulnerable due to being newly resurrected, (IMO). He has nowhere near the powers she has, he's just a minion. OTOH - you may be right. Time will tell.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BDBoop said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda had hopes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not if you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> that witch would survive, she could have wreaked some serious havoc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it is over? After all, there is a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> dead cop running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: only if you have already watched epi 2 of s1.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but she was vulnerable due to being newly resurrected, (IMO). He has nowhere near the powers she has, he's just a minion. OTOH - you may be right. Time will tell.
Click to expand...


That it will.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> I was watching the preview for the second episode, and I said "Call Sam and Dean, they'll know what to do!!"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD4toD1PYCc]Supernatural - Holding Out For A Hero - YouTube[/ame]

Love Supernatural.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> I thought tonight's episode held up quite well.



so did i....


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the preview for the second episode, and I said "Call Sam and Dean, they'll know what to do!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD4toD1PYCc]Supernatural - Holding Out For A Hero - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Love Supernatural.
Click to expand...


Same.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbQEyH9bdlg]SAIL [Supernatural] - YouTube[/ame]

P.S.: I wish they could have kept the first Ruby.


----------



## MDiver

While I enjoyed the first two episodes, the writers need to be a bit more careful in the writing of Ichabod's comments.  In the second episode, the character of Ichabod complains about the dollar cost of the food purchased by the deputy.  U.S. dollars didn't exist for another decade after his character's supposed demise.  They used british currency.  He also uses contraction's a bit too much for an educated individual (although contractions were on occasion used, they weren't commonplace).  
Anyway, the show is off to a good start.


----------



## PredFan

BDBoop said:


> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!



I agree with you, I watched both episodes and I did like them. I like the main characters, and the twist on the story as well. I kinda wished that they would have expanded more on his adaptation to the modern world. I liked how he was playing with the car windows and that he didn't understand that there was more than on bullet in his gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Alfalfa

The writers are playing fast and loose with the original story, particularly concerning Ichabod Crane and seems to rely more on the Depp movie.  Also, the Deputy chick is kind of hard to swallow, like the deputy on Dome but like Deb in Dexter, I'm sure she'll grow on me.

But I did find it interesting the way they are melding the story with the AR and Revelations and am willing to overlook some of the inconsistencies and disbelief.  They have already mentioned the seven year journey of the "two witnesses" so if the series makes the cut that may be the overall story arc.  

The first episode paced well and didn't lag at any point.  The twists were followed by more twists and although I'm pretty good at reading where they are headed this one had me charmed by it's ability to surprise me.  The writing also appears crisp and clean with the directing and cinematography above average for TV.

I've got the second on DVR and will watch it tonight.


----------



## Gracie

I'm having a prob with the deputy as well. They remind me of Mulder and Scully...but with Scully being way more interesting.

I, too, wish they would enhance more on the modern world to a revolutionary waking up to it. That's what makes it so entertaining.


----------



## Alfalfa

Gracie said:


> I'm having a prob with the deputy as well. They remind me of Mulder and Scully...but with Scully being way more interesting.
> 
> I, too, wish they would enhance more on the modern world to a revolutionary waking up to it. That's what makes it so entertaining.



They need an Angie Harmon type, I'm having trouble gulping down that these women are employed much less cops.  Plus this one was going to the FBI.

But as I said, I was wrong about Deb and I try not to make the same mistake twice...I'll give 'em a chance to grow into the role.


----------



## Alfalfa

Watched ep 2...a little disappointed.  Will wait for ep 3 before chiming in again.


----------



## BDBoop

Alfalfa said:


> Watched ep 2...a little disappointed.  Will wait for ep 3 before chiming in again.



This show is making me miss Twin Peaks for some strange reason.


----------



## Alfalfa

BDBoop said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched ep 2...a little disappointed.  Will wait for ep 3 before chiming in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This show is making me miss Twin Peaks for some strange reason.
Click to expand...



While eppy 1 was quick and unpredictable, 2 was slow and plodding.

All I'm going to say for now, trying to keep my mind open.

Seriously, what was up with that witch scene...this is 2013, right?  Did I miss that it was on BBC?


----------



## dblack

Alfalfa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched ep 2...a little disappointed.  Will wait for ep 3 before chiming in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This show is making me miss Twin Peaks for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While eppy 1 was quick and unpredictable, 2 was slow and plodding.
> 
> All I'm going to say for now, trying to keep my mind open.
Click to expand...


Interesting. I thought episode 1 was too quick and too predictable. Maybe I'll like ep. 2.


----------



## BDBoop

Alfalfa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched ep 2...a little disappointed.  Will wait for ep 3 before chiming in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This show is making me miss Twin Peaks for some strange reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> While eppy 1 was quick and unpredictable, 2 was slow and plodding.
> 
> All I'm going to say for now, trying to keep my mind open.
> 
> Seriously, what was up with that witch scene...this is 2013, right?  Did I miss that it was on BBC?
Click to expand...


That witch scene took place a couple centuries ago.


----------



## Alfalfa

BDBoop said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This show is making me miss Twin Peaks for some strange reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While eppy 1 was quick and unpredictable, 2 was slow and plodding.
> 
> All I'm going to say for now, trying to keep my mind open.
> 
> Seriously, what was up with that witch scene...this is 2013, right?  Did I miss that it was on BBC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That witch scene took place a couple centuries ago.
Click to expand...


The present day one. They pulled the "re-fleshing" bit right out of "Mummy".  I'm not sure why she needed the ashes of descendents of the judge who burned her at the stake.  Evidently, she required her _own_ bones.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Can't wait for the Ichabod Crane discovers he has to pay a fine because he didn't register for ObamaCare episode


----------



## Gracie

Ok. It's offical for sure now. 
I don't care much for this show. I will not be watching again. Tonight was my last episode. BORING. Just another soap opera of non stop clues, things they have to find/stop/start/kill/out manuever/blah blah blah.


----------



## dblack

dblack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
Click to expand...


dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.

The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## dblack

CrusaderFrank said:


> Can't wait for the Ichabod Crane discovers he has to pay a fine because he didn't register for ObamaCare episode



Hah! I do like seeing him getting riled up over rights violations we take for granted.


----------



## BDBoop

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. But from here, it would appear you are talking to yourself.


----------



## JWBooth

I haven't decided if I like it yet or not. Seems watchable, more so than say...Two and a half men or Hawaii Five O.


----------



## dblack

BDBoop said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But from here, it would appear you are talking to yourself.
Click to expand...


Heh... that'll happen.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BDBoop said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But from here, it would appear you are talking to yourself.
Click to expand...


Maybe there are two of him.


----------



## BDBoop

Quantum Windbag said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But from here, it would appear you are talking to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe there are two of him.
Click to expand...


He seems to be saying so.


----------



## dblack

BDBoop said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. But from here, it would appear you are talking to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there are two of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems to be saying so.
Click to expand...


Heh... just had a change of heart is all. It's definitely growing on me. They seemed to be trying a little too hard in the pilot. But they're settling in nicely now. I really like the two leads, and the writing isn't embarrassing - which is saying something for network TV. 

I shouldn't let myself get suckered in. A quality show on Fox doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## BDBoop

dblack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there are two of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be saying so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh... just had a change of heart is all. It's definitely growing on me. They seemed to be trying a little too hard in the pilot. But they're settling in nicely now. I really like the two leads, and the writing isn't embarrassing - which is saying something for network TV.
> 
> I shouldn't let myself get suckered in. A quality show on Fox doesn't stand a chance.
Click to expand...


I feel the same about NBC.


----------



## dblack

BDBoop said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be saying so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh... just had a change of heart is all. It's definitely growing on me. They seemed to be trying a little too hard in the pilot. But they're settling in nicely now. I really like the two leads, and the writing isn't embarrassing - which is saying something for network TV.
> 
> I shouldn't let myself get suckered in. A quality show on Fox doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same about NBC.
Click to expand...


Actually, I just read it's already been renewed for a second season - so hopefully they won't pull a Firefly on us again.


----------



## BDBoop

dblack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh... just had a change of heart is all. It's definitely growing on me. They seemed to be trying a little too hard in the pilot. But they're settling in nicely now. I really like the two leads, and the writing isn't embarrassing - which is saying something for network TV.
> 
> I shouldn't let myself get suckered in. A quality show on Fox doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same about NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I just read it's already been renewed for a second season - so hopefully they won't pull a Firefly on us again.
Click to expand...


We dare but dream!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

dblack said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh... just had a change of heart is all. It's definitely growing on me. They seemed to be trying a little too hard in the pilot. But they're settling in nicely now. I really like the two leads, and the writing isn't embarrassing - which is saying something for network TV.
> 
> I shouldn't let myself get suckered in. A quality show on Fox doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same about NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I just read it's already been renewed for a second season - so hopefully they won't pull a Firefly on us again.
Click to expand...


They bought a whole season, but the second season hasn't been ordered yet. The initial order was for a half season, so it was extended.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BDBoop said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same about NBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I just read it's already been renewed for a second season - so hopefully they won't pull a Firefly on us again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dare but dream!
Click to expand...


They did get X-Files right.


----------



## Montrovant

dblack said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
Click to expand...


You didn't like Avengers?

Don't look at Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and think it's Joss Whedon....that's actually Jed Whedon, his brother.  The only things I know Joss has done recently are Avengers and Much Ado About Nothing.

Besides, at least in the first couple of episodes, Sleepy Hollow was nowhere near as good as any Whedon show other than Dollhouse.  You're making me want to go watch the third episode in hopes it gets better, but I must resist!


----------



## dblack

Montrovant said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were likable. But it moved way too fast for my taste. Smacked of "National Treasure" which thoroughly sucked in my estimation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack, you're full of shit! This series is quite good so far.
> 
> The acting is first rate, the writing clever without being 'cute' (in some ways they're doing Buffy/Whedon better than Whedon is these days). And mostly, they're building interesting lead characters, with genuine inner conflicts and motivations. It took me a couple of episodes to buy into the fantastical premise, but I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't like Avengers?
> 
> Don't look at Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and think it's Joss Whedon....that's actually Jed Whedon, his brother.  The only things I know Joss has done recently are Avengers and Much Ado About Nothing.
Click to expand...


Ahhh.. that makes sense.



> Besides, at least in the first couple of episodes, Sleepy Hollow was nowhere near as good as any Whedon show other than Dollhouse.  You're making me want to go watch the third episode in hopes it gets better, but I must resist!



It does get better. I've only watched the first three, but the third was quite good. They're rather obviously borrowing from Buffy, but like I said. Decent writing, acting - appealing leads. I'm going to catch a couple more.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

In the Season Finale, Ichabod Crane tries to sign up for ObamaCare then realizes, the forces of Evil have already won


----------



## dblack

CrusaderFrank said:


> In the Season Finale, Ichabod Crane tries to sign up for ObamaCare then realizes, the forces of Evil have already won



I sort of assumed that. 

That haven't shown clear shots of all the four horsemen yet. I'm figuring one of them looks just like Obama.


----------



## BDBoop

CrusaderFrank said:


> In the Season Finale, Ichabod Crane tries to sign up for ObamaCare then realizes, the forces of Evil have already won



/hip-checks Frank into hall closet and locks door


----------



## dblack

BDBoop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Season Finale, Ichabod Crane tries to sign up for ObamaCare then realizes, the forces of Evil have already won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /hip-checks Frank into hall closet and locks door
Click to expand...


*smooth*


----------



## dblack

This just keeps getting better...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Season Finale, Ichabod Crane tries to sign up for ObamaCare then realizes, the forces of Evil have already won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /hip-checks Frank into hall closet and locks door
Click to expand...


Posrep headed your way...lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I liked the nod to the show Millennium especially the somehow satan got behind me episode


----------



## mudwhistle

BDBoop said:


> Did anybody watch it? It's really quite good!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN7YPq8i4w0]Sleepy Hollow (6/10) Movie CLIP - The Horseman Emerges (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth

This show could easily have been disastrously bad, instead it has turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## BDBoop

JWBooth said:


> This show could easily have been disastrously bad, instead it has turned out to be pretty good.



Good to hear. I'll probably watch it on Demand.


----------



## dblack

Yeah, this last ep was the best one yet.


----------

